# B14 C/F Syndicate Grill Is here....



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

These are the pics as I get ready to install It....

Some of the supplies needed for mesh install










Here is the grill taped into place to mark the mounting holes.










I will post some more pics tomarrow with final install and a full front shot. 

For orders contact [email protected]

Next 8 to order will receive them at 120$shipped, after the initial 8 the price will go up to 150+shipping.

Stoopid parts will be updateing the web site to include a new B14 section, That will include the grill and mounting instructions. Soon to fallow is C/F Eyebrows, Canards, Hood, and Fenders.

Sorry i had to change it to thumbnails since they are so large.


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

CAN'T SEE PICS !!!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*

fix the pix!!!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Sorry had to post thumbnails....*

Size is to big...


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

From what i can make out, it looks pretty good

Let me go find my magnifying glass and then i can give a better opinion


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I will post new pics tomarrow*


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Here is the final of the grill.*










Here arew the canards....


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Definitely an extreme look. How much?

This is off topic, but when are you gonna paint your car, i'm interested to see how it turns out. It looks low as hell also, almost slammed.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Just a free plug for Mike here - the grille looks sick as fuck in person. Very high-quality work, and it looks fantastic on his car.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Just a free plug for Mike here - the grille looks sick as fuck in person. Very high-quality work, and it looks fantastic on his car. *


I can vouch for the quality as well. If I did not have a built in grill, I would be all over this thing. 
The weave is fantastic.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow the grille looks really good. The only problem is that I dont have enough money to buy it right now.  And I need to save for an exhaust.

You know what would look really tight. If you intergrate the grille and the eyebrows into one peice.

And what do the canards do?


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

you made it by yourself right??

How'd you make it? Did ya get a Skyline grill, and make a mold, or did ya look of off pictures and mold one out? 

Man.... how the hell....


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

how much do you think the eyebrows will cost?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Damn the B14!!! Make a grill like that for the B13 and I'll buy it no matter how much it costs!!!


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have that grill for the B13.. actually made by Scorchin200


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I have braught up doing one for the b13.....*

Just waiting on a reply....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *You know what would look really tight. If you intergrate the grille and the eyebrows into one peice.
> 
> And what do the canards do? *


 Yea, that would look pretty tight. The Canards (by the looks of it) are for downforce to the front wheels (FWD).


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Canards are for down force....*

Its a Doluck JDM thing and the people who are making them are charging alot. Mine are an original template of teardrop or triangle like the one pictured. Most of us dont have enough horse power to warrent having these but they are a universal item and tie in most of the other C/F stuff we are prototypeing.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

ScorchN200SX, the grille looks awesome! I love carbon fiber parts as much as the next guy, but it's hard to justify the price on something like this, especially when I will just paint over it. Any plans to make them in fiberglass?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*All peices upon request,*

Can be made in glass form. Just request it when you qrder and i think we will have seperate pricing on the items in fiberglass.


----------



## Mazoku (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm also very interested in a fiberglass version, but I'd like to know pricing before ordering...


----------



## san_fran_b14 (Oct 25, 2002)

what about c/f wings? are you planning on making one too?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what about a REAL dash kit? Instead of a dash kit that has c/f adhesive inserts, what about a kit that actually REPLACES the stock dash panels (center console, ash tray, gauge surrounding panel, kick panels, door steps, dimmer switch surround, window switch, etc.).


----------



## CHI-B14SENTRA (May 1, 2002)

I'll be interested in what 1997ga is talking about but if comes in blue and black carbon fiber!!!! DO they make that for our cars already?!?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *what about a REAL dash kit? Instead of a dash kit that has c/f adhesive inserts, what about a kit that actually REPLACES the stock dash panels (center console, ash tray, gauge surrounding panel, kick panels, door steps, dimmer switch surround, window switch, etc.). *


Yes, that would be tight. Maybe some brushed aluminum too. Like the one they have for our clusters.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

CHI-B14SENTRA said:


> *I'll be interested in what 1997ga is talking about but if comes in blue and black carbon fiber!!!! DO they make that for our cars already?!? *


 the only dash kits out there are just little rubberlike c/f pieces. The pieces are like really thick stickers that attach with 3M tape. It would be great if you could just take out the panel (like the center console) and completely replace it with a solid C/F replica of the original plastic piece.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

The grill looks tight. Will it fit a '99? Don't the lights change a little?


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*It will fit a 99.*

it will be a totaly diff look with the lights cut out at the bottom. BUTT the grills bottom line matches with the cuttout and would prob look BAD A$$ with some mesh on the inside cut out of the lights......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey mike.. 

do u know an approx time for the do luck fenders?


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: All peices upon request,*



ScorchN200SX said:


> *Can be made in glass form. Just request it when you qrder and i think we will have seperate pricing on the items in fiberglass. *


will the glass version be available at the same time, and could u post those separate prices.

btw, where did you get the mesh you put behind your grill?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey ScorchN. I got an idea for a product. How about some kind of vent that replaces the driver's side corner lamp with a vent. I'm not sure if anyone saw but there was a guy in Australia that bought a CAI and it came with this replacement lamp (with a mesh vent on the side).


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*Well.*

As for the lights i saw them and it would take to much to produce those. That would have to be done over sea's. As for the grills there are only a couple left at the discounted prices and the eyebrows will be done by the end of next month. Keep your eyes pealed.....


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

eye/eye captian....keepn' em' peeled


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah my eyes are so peeled for scorchin they're about to peel off my face all together.....lol


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*For all the NOOB's*

you can get this at www.vision2c.net or email [email protected]

Might even fit in your stalking!!!!!!


----------

